
Protein tangles linked with dementia seen in patients after single head injury - Reedx
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/09/190905103013.htm
======
saurik
People are also trying to figure out whether general anesthesia results in
these same Tau tangles (with results still mixed: it could be that it is
mostly due to hypothermia that sometimes happens during anesthesia, not the
anesthetic itself) in an attempt to explain why surgery sometimes results in
"post-operative dementia" in elderly people.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3741335/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3741335/)

